# Any Post-Graduate Course Besides FCPS?



## fasih (Nov 21, 2010)

Assalam o alaikum,
I am graduated with MBBS and completed one year housejob. appeared for FCPS part 1 exam but was unlucky, now i need to know other options for me. like PGD MCPS or other short courses. also i expect to know universities or institutes links or addresses.
with thanks


----------

